

HashParty a look into the who behind twitter hashtag trends using Ident Engine. - floozyspeak
http://www.hashparty.com
check out my new concept folks, HashParty.  Its a twitter hashtag explorer that leverages the Ident Engine to crawl through the web to reveal the who behind tweets in a regards to a hashtag trend. I combined the Ident engine API with twitter and a few other bits to bring this site concept to life fairly quickly.<p>Originally made to help people assess the who behind tweets for conference related hashtags.  HashParty attempts to gather as much social graph info as possible to create the profiles.
======
floozyspeak
check out my new concept folks, HashParty. Its a twitter hashtag explorer that
leverages the Ident Engine to crawl through the web to reveal the who behind
tweets in a regards to a hashtag trend. I combined the Ident engine API with
twitter and a few other bits to bring this site concept to life fairly
quickly.

Originally made to help people assess the who behind tweets for conference
related hashtags. HashParty attempts to gather as much social graph info as
possible to create the profiles.

